
A Lot Can Happen in a Decade - tomduncalf
https://blog.iconfactory.com/2018/03/a-lot-can-happen-in-a-decade/
======
leggomylibro
I'm surprised I didn't see this quote in this article, given the title and
content:

"We always overestimate the change that will occur in the next two years and
underestimate the change that will occur in the next ten. Don't let yourself
be lulled into inaction."

\- Bill Gates

